# Which UTV? Why?



## Hoggerjls (Jun 5, 2006)

If you were to buy a UTV which one would you get and why? I'am looking to get one and realy prefer the Rhino and second would be the Teryx. What are some pros and cons for thise of you that own one? thanks


----------



## Reel Cajun (Aug 1, 2006)

RANGER


----------



## yazoomike (Aug 31, 2006)

The Rhino and I think the Teryx are both bucket seating. I would stay with a bench seat. More room for a third young one or gear. Just my .02c


----------



## TxAdam (Jun 28, 2007)

What will the primary use be? We just started carrying the Sniper Hunting Buggies and I have been extremely impressed by their durability, ruggedness and silence. They are priced right as well.

http://www.sniperhuntingbuggy.com/


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

ranger


----------



## TxCowboy (Nov 18, 2009)

We own a couple hundered acres near the Red River and have a Diesel Kubota RTV that does all of our work. We purchased ours fully loaded. It is full camo and has a fully inclosed cab with metal doors and roof and front bumper , lights and winch , plus A/C & Heat ! 

We owned a Mule before buying this one but there is no way it could stand up to what the Kubota can do. 3 of the ranchs along side us all own Kubota RTVs and Trators and swear by them. Which is what lead us to purchasing ours.

If you are interested in more information or pictures of ours just let me know.


----------



## paulss (Aug 16, 2007)

Ranger - It always gets me there and back and is faster and better riding than anything else I've been in.


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

*UTV*

At work we have a diesel Kubota 4X4 and that thing is bad arse.
wish I could afford one. The company paid over 12K for it.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Ditto on the Kubotas, we have 4 on the ranch I run and they can do anything and go anywhere!


----------



## kyra&brice (Jan 8, 2010)

I have 2 mules one at the ranch the other has a tool box on it and we use it to push off our sprint car.If I was to get a new one it would be the BIG RED can't beat a honda.


----------



## snappy3923 (Jul 26, 2006)

Arctic Cat Prowler will run circles around Ranger. Run from the Rhino and under no circumstances get a Kubota or a Mule unless you want to stay on paved roads and you are over 70 years old.


----------



## Hoggerjls (Jun 5, 2006)

I hunt hogs with dogs and so therefore I will be in the woods and down through the creeks. I know guys with the mules and they just don't cut it even on a deer lease when they are staying on the roads. I've got a few friends with the rhino and they have been bad arse. I looked at the Big Red and it just didn't look like it would hold up. Anyone got one?


----------



## RPH (May 14, 2010)

Ranger crew. All the way


----------



## Folsetth (Jan 18, 2007)

RPH said:


> Ranger crew. All the way


Second that! I love mine. 
I have used the mule and the rhino and the ranger will run circles around both of them.


----------



## kyra&brice (Jan 8, 2010)

My mule at the ranch hardly ever c's any mud not the nasty stuff.My push mule only mud it c's is the dirt track or the nasty pits at golden triangle speedway after a rain.When I duck or goose hunt I still run my 98 griz 600.I have a friend I hunt with that has a Ranger with tracks.That is a bad a^% Ranger it is pricey but bad to the bone.cost of ranger + 1200 a track.


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

Make sure u get one with independent rear suspension.


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

Polaris Crew, I love mine.


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

RPH said:


> Ranger crew. All the way


Yep... wouldn't have anything else.


----------



## drathe3112 (May 30, 2008)

Ranger 700XP- stock factory setup, no after market except a roof.

bought mine at 10am, by 4pm had 20 bags of corn in the bed and going up the steep hillside outside of Ingram.

Two weeks later, driving through the ricefield pond not missing a beat.

Trip to Arkansas to hunt ducks, had water up to the bench, didn't miss beat. Dealer said just don't take on water OVER the dashboard and you will be fine.

Have yet to get it stuck anywhere, but I'm sure now that I have said it, I will.

Finally had my first issue after two years - torn CV Boot. $65 part later - good as new. 0 issues otherwise.

Love my Ranger.

Dan


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

I bought my ranger last year and I have been very happy with it, the ranch owner liked it so much he went and bought a crew cab model last month. I build a roof out of 3/4 in plywood and works great with me standing on it and 5 bags of corn filling feeders.


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

I have a 2008 polaris Ranger 700xp and no problems yet. I took it up to Colorado on a Elk hunt and it did everything I asked it to do.


----------



## CSKIFF17 (Jul 9, 2006)

I have the arctic cat prowler. I am indeed impressed with it. It has been in West Texas on deer hunts, in rice fields goose hunting and in Gonzales in the wet muddy gumbo and it eats it for breakfast, lunch and dinner. No problems as of yet. Have owned it since 2006.

I really love the independent suspension..makes for a smooth ride. All my buddies love it when I bring it on hunts. Makes their lives a whole lot easier. Good Luck.


----------



## capt4fish (Dec 4, 2004)

I've got a Rhino. It has served me very well on the lease in Mexico. In 4 yrs, I've had to rebuild the clutch one time. I put several hundred miles on it every weekend during the season, several thousand on it during the season in some really rough country. 
I bought it because of price and speed. It is fast. Payload is not what the Ranger has, but it was three thousand dollars less than the Ranger at the time.

Either one of these and you should be okay.

Kenneth


----------



## lovethemreds (Mar 23, 2005)

*Mule 610 4x4*

For the money you can't beat this little machine. I have very thick woods in Grimes county and needed the manouverability of this machine ti get thru. My place is also on flood plane and when it rains has lots of water. I cross two creeks with no problems. Best machine I have ever owned. Going on 5 years now. I got it stuck in the creek once but that was because the water was higher than I expected. Switched all fluids and good as new.


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

Had a John Deere gator sold it and bought a Mule. A year later sold the mule and bought a crew "cab" ranger 700---Love It! Had the Ranger almost 2 years now and still no plans to let it go.


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

I've just started a company selling all the attachment equipment for UTV's. If you're interested take a look at www.bigcountryoutdoors.net for some of the items I sell. Don't buy online, you'll pay retail, call me & I'll hook you up as I went live last Wednesday & want to start moving product.

As stated before, I LOVE my Polaris Crew, simply the best. The newer models aren't nearly as loud as some of the older models I've been in.

Happy Hunting,
Michael Fulweber
Boat Lift Distributors.com
Big Country Outdoors.net
713-461-9443 (local)
800-657-9998


----------



## Goin Deep (May 30, 2005)

*Ranger*

Ranger by far i think is the best choice. Enough room for three grown men across the bench, plenty of power, most bed room for hauling feed etc..


----------



## harrisr70 (Mar 4, 2005)

Ranger 6x6. Awesome. Bed is a little longer (can put a "high seat" in it and still have a lot of room in the bed) and almost impossible to get stuck.


----------



## MIKE S. (Apr 8, 2007)

Rhino's are pretty good in the mud, the rangers are nice and offer more room but they wont do as well on the tighter trails....


----------



## robott (Aug 2, 2005)

I have lots of buddies with ranches/farms with UTV's on them. the one that has impressed me the most is the Kubota diesels. they can get through just about anything. even pulled my pickup and full trailer of dirt out of a creek when my 4x4 went out on me. very nice machines.


----------



## Hoggerjls (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks for the replies guys. Keep em coming.


----------



## sboudreaux (May 22, 2008)

Alright then, one more vote for the Kubota. We use our's to pull up deer blinds, pull trailers, deliver water, etc. They are workhorses! If I was using the machine to go back and forth to the blind & that's it, I would look for a smaller cheaper unit. I have experience with rangers & mules and they are great but are not set up to handle the work aspect quite as well. Good luck!


----------



## phil k (May 8, 2007)

i just bought a 2008 RANGER 700 xp fully cabbed & doors,back seat ,with a 100lb deer feeder on front already i think i am gonna love it ,,, good price as well,,
have a polaris sportsman 700,,wanted something to carry a few more items...


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

I just bought this last week. 800 with a 3in lift and 27 itp's. I looked at all the side x sides and made my mind up with this. Get one of these and get Mike, goes by boatlift on the boards to make you a platform for the front of the bike for your strike dogs if ya let them wind off the front. He also makes alot of other cool stuff for these things. Tie the dogs down in the back to,plenty of room.I know when you run dogs it's usually a crew that goes out with ya, nice to have plenty of room for all the gear and everyone.


----------



## flyingb (Mar 20, 2010)

I went through the same thing you


----------



## flyingb (Mar 20, 2010)

I have no idea what happened h:.

I went through the same thing you


----------



## flyingb (Mar 20, 2010)

I give up...

I went with a Polaris Ranger XP

It's still Monday


----------



## brian02 (May 24, 2006)

*Ranger all the way*

Just bought a ranger 800 XP in June and have been nothing but happy with it. It is the best thing for carrying the family and supplies around the lease. I liked the rhino, but i really wanted the bench seat.


----------



## pign&gign (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm not saying its the best, but if you say it won't cut it I am saying driver error. My mule has done everything on my deer lease. We had a ton of rain last year and I had 14 bags of corn and 3 people with mud and water coming over the floor board and had no problems.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I have pretty much had them all. It all depends on what your going to do with it and where.

1) Ranger Full size Crew or Single Cab: Great all around but not so hot in tight woods.

2) Rhino: Good all around but not so hot on ground clearance and hard to get in and out if you a big boy. I did not keep mine long even with 29.5" outlaws and 2.5" lift.

3) Ranger RZR: Fast, Nimble but must be setup right to do a job other than hard pack or sand dunes.

4) Kawi Tyrex is a great unit but if your going to put over sized tires, lift etc whatch out for belt slips and broken axles

5) ArcticCat Prowler: I would only go with the 1000cc motor and stay away from the 700cc or 650cc as they are plagued with gears letting go internal with even stock tires.

Here are a couple of my past setups and if I were to get another right now it would be the Ranger Crew Full Size.


----------



## phil k (May 8, 2007)

*POLARIS 700 xp*

just bought this one ( used) i love it ..plenty big for me..has all the extras i wanted,,,an more


----------



## stewman773 (Jun 19, 2009)

My opinion can't go wrong with the Polaris ranger it will go anywhere only draw back as some others have stated not the best in tight woods.


----------



## unwound (Jan 10, 2006)

*Kubota Top-Drive with dog boxes*

Here's a Kubota we had customized a few years ago. Pretty cool...huh?


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

Oh man I just got motion sick looking at that beast!!! Incredible!


----------



## RiverRat (Jun 30, 2005)

IMO, it boils down to the best deal you can get and what fits in your price range at the time you are ready to make the purchase...as long as it fits your needs. I know people that own almost every UTV mentioned on this thread and also have been on the Bad Boy Buggies and the HuntV's...some get you there faster, some smoother, and some quieter...I have an electric golf cart that I use on my lease (we are lucky to have good roads), it gets me from point A to point B and only cost me 650 bucks...that being said...one of these days if I do buy one...it'll probably be a Ranger.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 25, 2010)

I drove a 2010 Kubota 4 seater a few weeks ago on a dove hunt in south Texas. I was not impressed. With three people and really nothing in the bed it would not climb a one foot hill in the south Texas sand. I had to drop it in M or L to get it to move. I don't know if this is normal or not since I have never had one off road. The tires were not spinning it just would not go.


----------



## sboudreaux (May 22, 2008)

unwound said:


> Here's a Kubota we had customized a few years ago. Pretty cool...huh?


Wow!!! That has to be the first top-drive UTV I have ever seen (thank goodness it is a Kubota)! I really enjoy ours & we put it through heck, but you guys had to modify the suspension to support the weight, correct? Man now I have visions of an orange top-drive roaming around our lease.....


----------



## robott (Aug 2, 2005)

unwound said:


> Here's a Kubota we had customized a few years ago. Pretty cool...huh?


that thing is freakin AWESOME! pig/quail/duck slayin machine


----------



## robott (Aug 2, 2005)

Steve H said:


> I drove a 2010 Kubota 4 seater a few weeks ago on a dove hunt in south Texas. I was not impressed. With three people and really nothing in the bed it would not climb a one foot hill in the south Texas sand. I had to drop it in M or L to get it to move. I don't know if this is normal or not since I have never had one off road. The tires were not spinning it just would not go.


the kubotas are kinda quirky with hills. if you are in H and a hill is comin up, u really need to drop to either M or L (depending on hill). but in those gears they are very pwerful. like i mentioned before, a diesel kubota utv pulled my 97 etx cab 7z1, with a full 20 ft trailer full of dirt, out of a ditch in low gear. there is power where it is needed.

will say that the deisel engine brake is a little touchy.

but overall, very reliable/capable vehicle

just my .02


----------

